
Don’t let Google take over Berlin - imartin2k
https://fuckoffgoogle.de/
======
tboyd47
Wow, this is not just a pamphlet site for a political movement. It's actually
full of informative articles about the origins of Twitter and other subjects
related to the evil of "don't be evil." Bookmarked, and I can't wait to dig
in.

